# Database Discussions > Sybase >  need help opening sybase DAT files

## Jinx

I have received several Sybase DAT files.  Some of these files span to a few files (i.e. test_data.dat, test_data_01.dat, etc).  Is there a way to open them without sybase?  I have SQL Server 2008 Mgt Studio and MS Office.

----------

